# Έρευνα για το βιβλίο (Μάιος 2008, Φεστιβάλ Βιβλίου Θεσσαλονίκης)



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

Εδώ είναι η έρευνα όπως παρουσιάστηκε (τελική δημοσίευση):
http://www.interview.com.gr/gr/research/030309.pdf
ΥΓ Προσοχή σε ένα ερώτημα «Που κατοικείται;» (εννοεί: _πού κατοικείτε_), διότι έβγαλε το δικό μου μάτι...

Αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι οι ερωτηθέντες είχαν απαντήσει και σε μια ερώτηση εξόχως κρίσιμη (γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά οι παροικούντες την εν λόγω Ιερουσαλήμ), η οποία όμως δεν συμπεριλήφθηκε στην τελική δημοσίευση: «Ισχύει κατά την άποψή σας ότι κάθε φορά που έχουμε έκθεση βιβλίου στην Θεσσαλονίκη, έχουμε και βροχές;». Δύο στους τρεις απάντησαν ότι μάλλον ισχύει, όπως μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ: http://www.interview.com.gr/gr/research/book2008.pdf. :)


----------



## anef (Sep 8, 2009)

Συνήθως πρόκειται για βιβλικές καταστροφές όχι απλά για βροχές :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Ενδιαφέρον έχουν οι απαντήσεις για τις κατηγορίες των βιβλίων που διαβάζει το κάθε φύλο:



*Κατηγορία βιβλίων*
|
*Άνδρες*
|
*Γυναίκες*

Ελληνική λογοτεχνία | 34,1% | 64,0%
Ξένη λογοτεχνία | 43,4% | 63,5%
Ιστορία-Βιογραφίες | 39,5% | 12,3%
Κοινωνικά και πολιτικά θέματα | 21,7% | 19,7%
Ψυχολογία | 13,2% | 29,6%
Τέχνη-Λευκώματα | 6,2% | 7,9%
Αρχαία Ελλάδα | 23,3% | 5,4%


----------



## Marinos (Sep 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> «Ισχύει κατά την άποψή σας ότι κάθε φορά που έχουμε έκθεση βιβλίου στην Θεσσαλονίκη, έχουμε και βροχές;»


Όπως ισχύει ότι κάθε φορά που έχουμε πυρκαγιές στην Ελλάδα, έχουμε και εκλογές.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

anef said:


> Συνήθως πρόκειται για βιβλικές καταστροφές όχι απλά για βροχές :)


Πράγμα που σε κάνει ν' αναρωτιέσαι αν το "βιβλικές καταστροφές" ετυμολογείται από το "(φεστιβάλ) βιβλίου" κι όχι από τη Βίβλο. 



nickel said:


> Ενδιαφέρον έχουν οι απαντήσεις για τις κατηγορίες των βιβλίων που διαβάζει το κάθε φύλο.


Ε, αυτά είναι κάρβουνα στο εκδοτικό Νιουκάσλ. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ε, αυτά είναι κάρβουνα στο εκδοτικό Νιουκάσλ. :)


Μπορώ να αντιληφθώ το λόγο που δεν είπες ότι κομίζουν γλαύκα εις τας εκδοτικάς Αθήνας...


----------



## crystal (Sep 8, 2009)

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχουμε σκέτες βροχές, αλλά όπως είπε και η Ανέφ, καταστροφές. :)
Θυμάμαι πέρσι τον Ιούνιο, σε συντροφιά για ποτό, δέκα νοματαίοι διασκεδάζαμε προσπαθώντας να βρούμε πιθανές αιτίες. Πέσαν διάφορες ιδέες στο τραπέζι - από αδικημένο σατανικό εκδότη που καταράστηκε τη διοργάνωση μέχρι τα φαντάσματα του Λευκού Πύργου που ζοχαδιάζονται μ' όλο αυτό το πανηγύρι (τι θα πει ποια φαντάσματα, μη μου πείτε ότι δεν έχετε ακούσει την απιστεφτάμπλ θεωρία ότι η παραλιακή έχει «βαριά» ατμόσφαιρα επειδή τριγυρίζουν οι ψυχές των βασανισμένων του Κανλί Κουλέ; Μπρρρ.).


----------

